# ChrisB's almost never was 2013 GTI build log



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

This is the car:




This is the gear:








And this is the only thing I managed to get installed:


I ready to get rid of this car so all hope is lost for the rest of the gear going in.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

So what car will you be replacing the GTi with ?


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

I always liked these cars.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Coppertone said:


> So what car will you be replacing the GTi with ?


No clue, but I can tell you it won't be Volkswagen, Audi, or Porsche!


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

What's wrong with those car brands ?


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

optimaprime said:


> What's wrong with those car brands ?



They all leave you with empty pockets......HAHA!!!!


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

optimaprime said:


> What's wrong with those car brands ?


I can't stand my GTI and the latest set of issues that the dealership's incompetent service department can't resolve. Since Audi shares the same underlying components and platform, they are ruled out too. Porsche is owned by VW, so they get ruled out by association. Also, the nearest Porsche dealership is 68 miles away and that is too far to drive, or tow, if I have any problems.

Is there no such thing as a cheap, reliable, fun car anymore? Am I asking too much?


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Kia Rio hatchback


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

REGULARCAB said:


> Kia Rio hatchback


yeah if your a girl.. :laugh:


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

What about the FRS or BRZ?


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

SkizeR said:


> yeah if your a girl.. :laugh:


Does ur car even start?.... 

Oh dude I want a BRZ so bad. No place for a car seat tho....


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

SkizeR said:


> yeah if your a girl.. :laugh:


*you're :laugh:


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

SQLnovice said:


> What about the FRS or BRZ?


Those are best had in a manual, and if I knew my left knee would hold up, I'd go for a WRX STI over the FR-S/BR-Z twins. In automatic form, the twins are B O R I N G! I know because I tried to like them last year when I was looking and they just didn't do it for me.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Yep, same here on the BRZ, my daughter is almost 4. Once she can sit in the front seat (i have to look this up) I will most likely get a used one.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

So like last night I saw Honda makes a new crx??? Don't laugh I haven't looked em up yet but if its cheap small fast and a Honda?....

I don't like Honda automatics though.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

SQLnovice said:


> Yep, same here on the BRZ, my daughter is almost 4. Once she can sit in the front seat (i have to look this up) I will most likely get a used one.


According to regulations kids have to be 35 years old, 210lbs and 6-2 before they can sit in the front seat


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

REGULARCAB said:


> So like last night I saw Honda makes a new crx??? Don't laugh I haven't looked em up yet but if its cheap small fast and a Honda?....
> 
> I don't like Honda automatics though.


It's not a CRX unfortunately. It's called the CRZ and it's a "sports hybrid". 

Hybrid no fast... Hybrid get ****ty mileage wif big stereo


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

HardCoreDore said:


> It's not a CRX unfortunately. It's called the CRZ and it's a "sports hybrid".
> 
> Hybrid no fast... Hybrid get ****ty mileage wif big stereo


Balls...

That sounds retarded as hell


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

REGULARCAB said:


> Does ur car even start?....
> 
> Oh dude I want a BRZ so bad. No place for a car seat tho....


why does everyone say that? it always has and runs as well. just never got it registered yet because of this build (which moved along much slower than expected)


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

SkizeR said:


> why does everyone say that? it always has and runs as well. just never got it registered yet because of this build (which moved along much slower than expected)


I think we just all picture it with the dash out and no steering wheel. Dude have you even posted interior pics with everything back in?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

REGULARCAB said:


> I think we just all picture it with the dash out and no steering wheel. Dude have you even posted interior pics with everything back in?


well heres the thing.. everything thats stock and going in, is in (except for center console to run wires). now i just have to make the sub boxes, and beauty panels for the amp racks and itll be done. and the steering wheel is a quick release. goes on and off in less than seconds.


----------



## Derekj (Aug 11, 2011)

ChrisB said:


> I can't stand my GTI and the latest set of issues that the dealership's incompetent service department can't resolve. Since Audi shares the same underlying components and platform, they are ruled out too. Porsche is owned by VW, so they get ruled out by association. Also, the nearest Porsche dealership is 68 miles away and that is too far to drive, or tow, if I have any problems.
> 
> Is there no such thing as a cheap, reliable, fun car anymore? Am I asking too much?


Could you expand on the issues you are having? Just curious as I work on cars for a living and like to keep on top of what kind of problems certain manufacturers are having.


----------



## JSM-FA5 (Nov 18, 2012)

Go for a mustang. GR's are fun in an auto. (Manual is way more fun) plus they have 8" or 10" (can't remember for sure) "subs" in the doors. Great platform for audio.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

JSM-FA5 said:


> Go for a mustang. GR's are fun in an auto. (Manual is way more fun) plus they have 8" or 10" (can't remember for sure) "subs" in the doors. Great platform for audio.


Umm, just NO on a Mustang! I don't think I am allowed back on the local Ford dealership's property anyhow...

Remember, I requested cheap, fun, and reliable. My 2006 Mehstang GT was anything but reliable!


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Derekj said:


> Could you expand on the issues you are having? Just curious as I work on cars for a living and like to keep on top of what kind of problems certain manufacturers are having.


The common problems with these cars are the dead water pumps, blown coil packs, and intake manifold runners getting stuck in the open position. 

The problem I am having is my right front suspension is clunking over uneven surfaces and pinging on the highway. I was told by the dealership that it is just "the suspension settling in." I also have excessive wear on the tire located on that same corner. I was told that is MY fault for purchasing Pilot Super Sports because "that is how they wear." There is more to it than that, but at the end of my visit, I agreed that it was my fault... My fault for purchasing a VW... A mistake that will be corrected soon enough and NOT repeated!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

REGULARCAB said:


> Kia Rio hatchback


Seconded.




SkizeR said:


> yeah if your a girl.. :laugh:


At least my car didn't sit in my yard for like a year with no alternator. 

(where's the sarcasm smiley?)

Honestly, tho. I really like the Rio. Wish I could have gotten a manual, but when I bought mine the only manuals were the base models. 6 months after that, they came out with the SX manual.

My last car was a Hyundai Genesis Coupe. I liked that car, but not as much as the Rio, strangely enough. That may be because I couldn't afford to mod it like I have my Rio. 

The interior materials aren't as nice as VW/Audi but they don't cost as much either.

Jay


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

If you insist on an automatic a 2 or 3 year old Nissan Maxima would be a good buy, and very dependable. That Nissan VQ v6 is superb and bulletproof as well.


----------



## tbomb (Nov 28, 2007)

Im with you on the gti hate. it took me 5 blown coils/flatbed tow ins/car in limpmode for them to finally tell me.....oh you hace a warped head. we'll get right on it. thats all within 8 months time. also add in a water pump and manifold. now just waiting on the timebomb that is the chain tensioner.


----------



## Derekj (Aug 11, 2011)

ChrisB said:


> The common problems with these cars are the dead water pumps, blown coil packs, and intake manifold runners getting stuck in the open position.
> 
> The problem I am having is my right front suspension is clunking over uneven surfaces and pinging on the highway. I was told by the dealership that it is just "the suspension settling in." I also have excessive wear on the tire located on that same corner. I was told that is MY fault for purchasing Pilot Super Sports because "that is how they wear." There is more to it than that, but at the end of my visit, I agreed that it was my fault... My fault for purchasing a VW... A mistake that will be corrected soon enough and NOT repeated!


Interesting - the new TDI's have issues with the intake runners too.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

2015 Mustang actually looks pretty cool. Can't speak for reliability however. You want an Accord coupe maybe. Probably least fun out of all the choices but it's a nice ride and pretty reliable.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

I just wish they imported the Vauxhall Astra VXR, or the Renault whatever with 275hp.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

What about the Ford Focus ST? Similar car to what you had but much more reliable. I'm not sure if they make an auto though...


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

As a die hard a Audi/ VW freak,this troubles me to hear this. Your not the only consumer lately to have multiple component failures with their new cars.... my heart goes out to you- honestly. Im a car guy and i know the feeling of getting let down by a car purchase. Its hard.
I test drove a new Chrysler 200 last weekend, it had the V6 AWD option and i was blown away by the performance and deliverability of the car..... i was really impressed. It sounded mean too . 
Might be an option for alot of people that are looking for something different.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

hot9dog said:


> As a die hard a Audi/ VW freak,this troubles me to hear this. Your not the only consumer lately to have multiple component failures with their new cars.... my heart goes out to you- honestly. Im a car guy and i know the feeling of getting let down by a car purchase. Its hard.
> I test drove a new Chrysler 200 last weekend, it had the V6 AWD option and i was blown away by the performance and deliverability of the car..... i was really impressed. It sounded mean too .
> Might be an option for alot of people that are looking for something different.



What is the point in buying a new vehicle with a warranty when the dealership just blows you off for a problem you are having? Furthermore, I now have to solve it myself! I'm sorry, but that is complete horseshit!


----------



## ImK'ed (Aug 12, 2013)

Get RS3 ooops sorry audi lol


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

A good service department is getting harder and harder to find these days. That sucks!


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I've rented a few VW Jettas... absolutely the worst car in its class I've driven. The only VW I'd buy is a 2014 or less Golf TDI - they're good to go using an engine that has had its kinks worked out of it and no fancy pants suspension, brakes, or nuts warmers.

Seems to be a German car thing - my Mercedes CLA 250 brand new was a nightmare - rattles, stereo distorted, interior was loud as all sin, turbo codes causing engine to stop producing power in limp mode twice (both on the highway in traffic in the left lane with no left median). I would have dealt with it but the dealership experience was so fake and "not any better than a Ford dealer" so I decided to get rid of it when the opportunity presented itself.

I've never had real issues with Chevy's so I went back to a Chevy truck. But I think my next car, against my inner preference to not have such a boring everyday car, is going to be a Honda Accord... hmmph.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

ChrisB said:


> What is the point in buying a new vehicle with a warranty when the dealership just blows you off for a problem you are having? Furthermore, I now have to solve it myself! I'm sorry, but that is complete horseshit!


That's what I dealt with at the MB dealerships! "Oh, we can't replicate the problem." "We don't hear the distortion in the stereo - must be your (brand new) iPhone (that doesn't send distorted signal anywhere)." "Oh, we didn't hear that rattle so we did nothing to fix it". "Oh, we are not giving you a loaner car anymore because you went to another dealership." Grrrr....

MB is a premium brand, spend some g'dam time doing some diagnostics you mother f'ers. Other people had the same issues I did... not just me, so you'd think MB would be asking dealers to figure out the engine power just cutting off. One guy on the CLA forum almost got t-boned...


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

German Engineering, what a effin joke!


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm not a VW hater but my wife's whole family drives Jettas. My mother in law let us borrow her tdi for a week while my Silverado was torn apart. I hated hated hated the way it felt and drove. You take your foot off the gas and the damn thing would take a nose dive. Everything felt like it should be overly tight but had loosened up in a bad way, suspension steering pedal controls everything just felt off.

I was really worried my Kia would feel the same going from the Silverado to a little car. But its nice n smooth and is actually a really nice driving experience. With a manual tranny and just a tad more torque I would almost call it fun. I will say it handled like its on rails... If you turn off the god damn traction control that cuts throttle at the slightest tire spin.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I am starting to think that I am just cursed with cars. I hated my 2006 Mehstang GT for all the minor and major crap that went wrong with it. I liked my 2012 WRX but had to give it up because I injured my left knee. I wanted to like this GTI but these stupid random issues are annoying. On the plus side, AAA got me back as a member!


----------



## Craig (Jun 25, 2014)

sirbOOm said:


> I've rented a few VW Jettas... absolutely the worst car in its class I've driven. The only VW I'd buy is a 2014 or less Golf TDI - they're good to go using an engine that has had its kinks worked out of it and no fancy pants suspension, brakes, or nuts warmers.
> 
> I've never had real issues with Chevy's so I went back to a Chevy truck. But I think my next car, against my inner preference to not have such a boring everyday car, is going to be a Honda Accord... hmmph.


We've had no real issues with my brother's 05 GTI. That thing is super fun to drive and the only issue we've had with it in 2 years was a check engine code that we just had to clear. 

However, I have had nothing but issues with my 03 Malibu. Should have never bought the car, had nothing but issues since I bought it, put less than 3k miles on it in the year I've owned it. Had to rethread the rocker arm, causing my car to be towed home from school (5 hours from home). Brake caliper froze up, warped the rotor a week before school was let out. Now, I suspect the engine has a bent valve, so basically the car is done for. Luckily we bought that Malibu to replace the one I totaled, so we are going to swap the engine from my old one (70k miles vs. 120k). I just suspect the previous owner had no proper maintenance done to this car, which is why it's having as many issues as it is, but still, I couldn't go a week without something going wrong it seemed. 

We have a 02 Silverado that I am driving now with 196k miles and it seems to be going strong. Chevy trucks seem to be very reliable, can't say the same about their sedans though.


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

You sure you know what you want? Lol.

06 Mustang? That car has got to have the cheesiest interior in the history of cars(next to the previous gen of course). Now a GTI is junk? Haha.

Buy an Infiniti or something. Lexus maybe? About as close to trouble free as you can get.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Of course I know what I want. I want cheap, reliable, and fun. Unfortunately my prior experience dictates that you can only have TWO of those.

As for interior, I really don't care! Sure, the 2013 VW has a nice interior. It does me a lot of good with a full retard mode service department.


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

Cheap, reliable and fun. Hmmmm.

How bout the new WRX? They come in auto I think.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

JVD240 said:


> Cheap, reliable and fun. Hmmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> How bout the new WRX? They come in auto I think.



That just seems sacrilege to purchase a WRX with a CVT.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

ChrisB said:


> Of course I know what I want. I want cheap, reliable, and fun. Unfortunately my prior experience dictates that you can only have TWO of those.
> 
> As for interior, I really don't care! Sure, the 2013 VW has a nice interior. It does me a lot of good with a full retard mode service department.


I disagree there. I bought a 2007 Civic Si brand new back in 2006. I now have 97k on the clock and haven't had any problems at all. I drive it like I stole it too! 

Brakes, at 60
Tires, at 40
Oil changes every 5-6 

I do think I had to have my driver's side sun visor replaced, but that's it. 

I drive a coupe, but I'm jealous of the speaker pods that sedan drivers use around here

Oh I forgot to mention I test drove the GTI back in '06 and although nice, it just didn't have the soul of the civic.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Chris, sorry to hear you're having so many problems with the GTI. That is one of the front runners for my wife. We'll be buying used as well, which means it will probably be a couple years old. Your report is not inspiring confidence.  

Maybe a Kia Forte 5 SX? Something that comes with a turbo that you can use as a build platform for a more exhilarating driving experience?


----------



## Derekj (Aug 11, 2011)

JVD240 said:


> Cheap, reliable and fun. Hmmmm.
> 
> How bout the new WRX? They come in auto I think.


I was going to say the same thing. I watched a review online the other day and the guy was pretty impressed with the cvt. Apparently it can be put into sport plus mode and the cvt will have 8 gears, holds each gear until you tell it otherwise, and rev matches on downshifts. Might be worth a look.....


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow, WV/Audi bashing.. even had a civic guy say the GTI is now were near a SI. Sorry I just had to laugh,not starting anything but that is the funniest thing I've read in a while.. 

Every car has issues be it German, Japanese, or American, some are worse than others.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

AccordUno said:


> Wow, WV/Audi bashing.. even had a civic guy say the GTI is now were near a SI. Sorry I just had to laugh,not starting anything but that is the funniest thing I've read in a while..
> 
> Every car has issues be it German, Japanese, or American, some are worse than others.


You will notice he didn't mention Korean cars.... because the Kia Rio is where its at!!!


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

AccordUno said:


> Wow, WV/Audi bashing.. even had a civic guy say the GTI is now were near a SI. Sorry I just had to laugh,not starting anything but that is the funniest thing I've read in a while..
> 
> Every car has issues be it German, Japanese, or American, some are worse than others.


Actually, I'm more disappointed in the dealership's service department more than anything. If they would have FIXED my problem versus telling me it was normal or my fault, I probably would have left a bit more satisfied. 

Oh well, I guess they don't like repeat business! Someone else will be just as happy to take my money with a smile. Hell, they might even have a decent service department.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

ChrisB said:


> The common problems with these cars are the dead water pumps, blown coil packs, and intake manifold runners getting stuck in the open position.
> 
> The problem I am having is my right front suspension is clunking over uneven surfaces and pinging on the highway. I was told by the dealership that it is just "the suspension settling in." I also have excessive wear on the tire located on that same corner. I was told that is MY fault for purchasing Pilot Super Sports because "that is how they wear." There is more to it than that, but at the end of my visit, I agreed that it was my fault... My fault for purchasing a VW... A mistake that will be corrected soon enough and NOT repeated!





Water pumps haven't been a real issue since the MkIII
Same with coil packs. Even if they die, they're $25 and take 15 seconds to replace.
Intake runners - that's not a problem I've EVERY heard about. 
Clunking suspension on the B chassis cars is the subframe bolts. There's a TSB. On an A chassis car it's the upper strut nut needing to be tightened. If you or someone else changed the suspension and put it back together with an impact I guarantee you that using hand tools and fully tightening that nut will fix it. When that but is not right it causes the toe to be off which will wear the suspension. The B5 cars had tie-rod ends that would wear out at about 50k miles and cause the same issue. 

If you think jumping ship will solve your problem you are sadly mistaken. I'm on my 4th new car this year and they all have issues. Subaru paint is so thin if you sneeze on it you'll burn through the clear coat. Dodge cars with Hemis and automatics like to just die when you're on the highway. Japanese cars in general are tin cans. I could go on and on. 

My shirt answer is, if you are even mildly handy with tools, keep the VW and spend a few minutes on Vortex and you'll be able to fix ANYTHING issue you run into and prevent most of the others and you'll have a far better car than anything you're going to replace it with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

Word. 

VW's are very well made cars.

All new cars will have issues in the beginning. Get them sorted and enjoy. I understand your frustrations with the service dept. That can be hell.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> Water pumps haven't been a real issue since the MkIII
> Same with coil packs. Even if they die, they're $25 and take 15 seconds to replace.
> Intake runners - that's not a problem I've EVERY heard about.
> Clunking suspension on the B chassis cars is the subframe bolts. There's a TSB. On an A chassis car it's the upper strut nut needing to be tightened. If you or someone else changed the suspension and put it back together with an impact I guarantee you that using hand tools and fully tightening that nut will fix it. When that but is not right it causes the toe to be off which will wear the suspension. The B5 cars had tie-rod ends that would wear out at about 50k miles and cause the same issue.
> ...


The only thing I've done to the car is tuned it, swapped the P Zero Neros for Pilot Super Sports, and changed out the radio. The suspension itself is bone stock, and I have zero toe on the right front that is making noise and wearing out that particular tire:



I know an independent VW repair person who does warranty work and will give him a ring next. I'd just hate to get an alignment first, only to be told that some subframe bolts need to be replaced thereby requiring another alignment 500 miles after replacing the subframe bolts. As for coil packs, I'm about to get a set of 4 to keep in the hatch.

The only reason I still have this car is because I hate losing money more than I hate this car. If that ever changes, I guess it will be another exercise in try, fail, repeat.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

My mk5 GTI had some teething issues when i first got it... i went head first into the issues. It had the FSI motor so it was rittled with engineering design issues... bad PCV design so i got a block off plate and catch can... coil pack issues so i switched to the audi RS red coil packs... boost leaks so ran all silicone hoses. .. intake flapper issues so i pulled the head and did the flapper delete, while i had the head off i did a K04 turbo swap.... DSG problems started so i did the kevlar clutch pack... EVEN after all of that- i miss that car now that its gone. In hind sight... i should have never sold that car. It sounds like your dealer has its head up its ass. Still, either way- i feel your pain and frustrations.


----------



## JSM-FA5 (Nov 18, 2012)

I'll just say for what you want, "cheap, fun, and reliable" the civic si is probably your best option. Idk your budget but you can get a 06-11 anywhere from 9-15k. Or obviously newer, personally I don't like the newer ones. 

They aren't the fastest cars, but they are fun to drive. Also the sedan is a great platform for audio. Look up Papasin and Casey in the build logs for examples of quality builds if you aren't already familiar with them.

(Edited because I forgot op doesn't want a stick)


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

AccordUno said:


> Wow, WV/Audi bashing.. even had a civic guy say the GTI is now were near a SI. Sorry I just had to laugh,not starting anything but that is the funniest thing I've read in a while..
> 
> Every car has issues be it German, Japanese, or American, some are worse than others.


Who said it was "no where near a civic"? Not I... I said I haven't had any problems. 

I just love people who troll, and then say "I'm not trying to start anything". Whatever dude...


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

HardCoreDore said:


> Who said it was "no where near a civic"? Not I... I said I haven't had any problems.
> 
> I just love people who troll, and then say "I'm not trying to start anything". Whatever dude...


Not trolling dude.

You stated the following:


> Oh I forgot to mention I test drove the GTI back in '06 and although nice, it just didn't have the soul of the civic


Which I took as the "SI is better than a GTI", and as a owner of several VW\Audi products pointed out that, that is crazy talk. If that's not what you meant, then mea culpa, but the SI is not even in the same league as the GTI, **** not even in the same ball park, Civic Type R maybe..

Even my old Mk2 GTI with it's 90 hp engine is better than the SI. The only thing going for the Civic is the abundance of parts, but even that is debatable if you know what you are looking for. Tuning is easy not just on a GTI but all VW\AUDI products. The question you need to ask, do you want it reliable, fast, and cheap, you can only pick two of those..



ChrisB, I went to the dealer once for my A4 and then went to a specialty shop ever since and haven't looked back, I even started doing my own repairs because I got tools and good friends with the mechanic and there's a tons of DIY on Vortex\PW\AudiZine for my cars.. Some dealers are good, some suck really bad, it's across the board..

Korean cars, lol.. yeah I left those out.. No seriously Hyundai has some good designs, just not sure if I would like to take the depreciation hit once you drive it off the lot.. Kia Forte Coupe or the Hyundai volster are growing on my though, but not enough to convert from my passat wagon to it..


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

AccordUno said:


> Not trolling dude.
> 
> You stated the following:
> 
> ...


My bad then you're not a Troll, you're just a Fanboy. Have you driven one of the previous gen Civic Si? 


It's all a matter of preference. I personally prefer N/A and dependability, to turbo and constantly having to work on ****. 

I can't believe this is even an argument. So I concede... Yes, your car is faster. Yes, it has nicer interior. Yes, it costs a lot more. Yes, it's constantly breaking down. 

I'll keep my Honda thank you...


----------



## JSM-FA5 (Nov 18, 2012)

Everyone has their own opinion, and honestly it depends on what you can afford. To me, and my budget, the 06-11 civic si is the best car in the market. Good gas mileage, very reliable, and can be made fast easily. The best daily driver by far in its price category.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

I've owned 5 VW's now. Except issues with the brake calipers on multiple cars I've been very happy with them. My current Passat b5 -00 have been working for 7 years now with no repairs at all (except both rear brake calipers which got stuck, rust probably...). I tend to cater to older models (pre-2005), I dislike the majority of new cars... well VW and some other German cars still have decent designs. The support from VW is great here in Sweden at least, there's a large knowledge base and software tools available for private users. Since I do all repairs myself I need to be able to work with the cars I own, I find VW to be pretty straightforward in that aspect.


----------



## HertzGuy (Jan 23, 2010)

I love how this CAR AUDIO forum just got turned into a CAR RANTING forum!

But since everybody else has chimed in, I will too!!

You say you want RELIABLE, CHEAP and FUN. Well, can ANYBODY, name any Car throughout the HISTORY of Cars that fits that Bill?!

CHEAP = NOT RELIABLE

RELIABLE = NOT CHEAP

FUN = NOT RELIABLE OR CHEAP

You WANT to much good sir. It can not happen in the Automotive Industry!

And maybe its just my own prejudice, but there is NOT a better manufacturer of Cars then Ze German's. Das Auto! LOL

Could be cause I owned a MKIII, MKIV & MKV and a Rado. All had Issues, but so did my Subie, my Ford Exploder, my Kia, my Geo and now both my 2011 Ford Fiesta & 2014 Ford Fiesta's are having issues too! Just glad my '14 is covered under Full Warranty.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

ChrisB said:


> The only thing I've done to the car is tuned it, swapped the P Zero Neros for Pilot Super Sports, and changed out the radio. The suspension itself is bone stock, and I have zero toe on the right front that is making noise and wearing out that particular tire:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a guess, but I'll bet money you drove over something. Pothole, something in the road, etc. I hit something on I-20 in my Golf last year. Same side as yours actually. The toe was out and cause issues. 

If it was subframe bolts it would be out on both sides. I highly doubt that's it. You're also well within the adjustment capabilities of the OEM suspension. 

Don't get 4. You will _never_ have all 4 go out at once. Hell, you'll never have two go out at once. Unless it's a MkIV you'll probably never have ANY go out. VW has long since fixed that issue. My MkV, MkVI, and B8 never had a single coil pack go bad.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

JSM-FA5 said:


> I'll just say for what you want, "cheap, fun, and reliable" the civic si is probably your best option. Idk your budget but you can get a 06-11 anywhere from 9-15k. Or obviously newer, personally I don't like the newer ones.
> 
> They aren't the fastest cars, but they are fun to drive. Also the sedan is a great platform for audio. Look up Papasin and Casey in the build logs for examples of quality builds if you aren't already familiar with them.
> 
> (Edited because I forgot op doesn't want a stick)


I had an 07. That was the one that Honda put those **** 6-speeds into. I went to my dealership 4 times about second and third gear and they actually told me that I didn't know how to drive a manual... 

A week later I had my Rabbit. Three weeks later Honda issues a recall on those transmissions. It's not just VW dealers that suck. IME, I've only every done business with TWO good dealerships. The VW dealer in Abilene and the BMW dealer in Kaiserslautern, Germany. Other than that, they all suck. I'll do the work myself and enjoy doing it and knowing it was done right.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

HardCoreDore said:


> My bad then you're not a Troll, you're just a Fanboy. Have you driven one of the previous gen Civic Si?
> 
> 
> It's all a matter of preference. I personally prefer N/A and dependability, to turbo and constantly having to work on ****.
> ...


I owned one. Even my MkV Rabbit was more fun to drive and MILES quieter. The ONLY good thing about the 8th gen Si was the seats. Most comfortable seats I've ever been in. Other than that, it doesn't hold a candle to a Rabbit. A GTI beats it in a walk.
I had more issues and one serious one (see above) than I ever had in all my VW/Audis combined.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

HertzGuy said:


> I love how this CAR AUDIO forum just got turned into a CAR RANTING forum!
> 
> But since everybody else has chimed in, I will too!!
> 
> ...



MkII GTI is all of these.


----------



## JSM-FA5 (Nov 18, 2012)

quality_sound said:


> I had an 07. That was the one that Honda put those **** 6-speeds into. I went to my dealership 4 times about second and third gear and they actually told me that I didn't know how to drive a manual...
> 
> A week later I had my Rabbit. Three weeks later Honda issues a recall on those transmissions. It's not just VW dealers that suck. IME, I've only every done business with TWO good dealerships. The VW dealer in Abilene and the BMW dealer in Kaiserslautern, Germany. Other than that, they all suck. I'll do the work myself and enjoy doing it and knowing it was done right.


Yeah, Iv heard about the dealerships being a ***** when it comes to that warranty. But other than the third gear recall, they are great cars. My brother has a 08 and it has 170k miles On it. Nothing has ever happened to it. Just your usual required maintainence


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

JSM-FA5 said:


> Yeah, Iv heard about the dealerships being a ***** when it comes to that warranty. But other than the third gear recall, they are great cars. My brother has a 08 and it has 170k miles On it. Nothing has ever happened to it. Just your usual required maintainence


Mine never had a 3rd gear issue either. The tranny is smooth as silk, and always has been. Hell, I still have the stock fluid in the thing. I plan on changing it to AmsOil's manual fluid soon. 

A good friend of mine has an '08 and his 3rd gear is a little notchy. It's not bad so he never bothered having the synchro replaced. He's well over 200k now.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

HardCoreDore said:


> My bad then you're not a Troll, you're just a Fanboy. Have you driven one of the previous gen Civic Si?


Actually I owned a Civic Hatch, CRX SI, Civic 4 dr, and last honda was an Accord, I currently own a Rogue and Titan too, plus my Wagon. Not a Fan boy. 



HardCoreDore said:


> It's all a matter of preference. I personally prefer N/A and dependability, to turbo and constantly having to work on ****.


Being that it's factory, I don't have issues with my Turbo. The issues start when you want to go faster on the cheap, that's when stuff starts to break down. I have friends that did that on a S4 with clutches, didn't work out to well. 



HardCoreDore said:


> I can't believe this is even an argument. So I concede... Yes, your car is faster. Yes, it has nicer interior. Yes, it costs a lot more. Yes, it's constantly breaking down.
> I'll keep my Honda thank you...


Not an argument, just want to clear up the misconception with VW\Audi cars, mostly coming from Japanese car owners.. The key to German cars is maintenance, if you fail at that get rid of the car because you're gonna have issues. My car is not fast nor do I want it fast, hell my car is so freaking heavy (b5.5 passat wagon a$$ is so heavy it makes big booty girls look skinny), it's not even worth making it go fast, but it's fast enough for me and more comfortable than what my accord was and have room to spread out it. 

Hopefully I can finish this install and post pictures of it.. It's not beautiful or win any contest, but it works for me..


----------



## BoostedNihilist (Mar 3, 2008)

There are two type of German car people... those who own nothing but, and those who will never own again.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

/END THREAD


----------



## Rs roms (Jul 12, 2012)

Any insight or reviews on Mmats 6150D?


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Rs roms said:


> Any insight or reviews on Mmats 6150D?



Sure thing... It looks great sitting in my closet!


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

BoostedNihilist said:


> There are two type of German car people... those who own nothing but, and those who will never own again.



If one more person tells me about the superiority of German engineering, I may just pimp smack them... Depending on if they are bigger than me or not.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

ChrisB said:


> If one more person tells me about the superiority of German engineering, I may just pimp smack them... Depending on if they are bigger than me or not.


German engineering contributing to carpal tunnel since 1867.. :laugh:

So, what's the status of your install?


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

AccordUno said:


> German engineering contributing to carpal tunnel since 1867.. :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what's the status of your install?



I may as well forge ahead. It's the case of deal with the Devil I know or deal with the Devil that I don't know at this point. After talking to many coworkers, I determined that most dealership service departments suck. The only time I managed to get decent service was when I purchased a vehicle from a dealership where I was personal friends with the owner!


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

ChrisB said:


> If one more person tells me about the superiority of German engineering, I may just pimp smack them... Depending on if they are bigger than me or not.


BRAX = superior german engineering  

Kelvin


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Based on my research for a new car for my wife, it's going to be either a Toyota, a Lexus or a Honda. Their reliability is the best right now. 
If you don't want to deal with dealer's service department, buy one of those and you won't have to see any of their sad faces 

Kelvin


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

subwoofery said:


> BRAX = superior german engineering
> 
> 
> 
> Kelvin



I actually agree with this statement!


----------



## tbomb (Nov 28, 2007)

I will say in all my 20 years of car ownership, I have never had a car that has left me on the side of the road more than my GTI. That is not something you can just say, well the forum tells you how to fix it. That it ridiculous. Its one thing for a car to have some little issues, but to have to call a tow 5 times in less than a year? Now, since its last trip to service department it has been flawless but when the opportunity presents itself I will be out of it. Definitely a love/hate because i enjoy it immensely when it operates properly. But it does seem like in the last few years with new DI tech and turbo tech, seems like all makes have their issues.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

tbomb said:


> I will say in all my 20 years of car ownership, I have never had a car that has left me on the side of the road more than my GTI. That is not something you can just say, well the forum tells you how to fix it. That it ridiculous. Its one thing for a car to have some little issues, but to have to call a tow 5 times in less than a year? Now, since its last trip to service department it has been flawless but when the opportunity presents itself I will be out of it. Definitely a love/hate because i enjoy it immensely when it operates properly. But it does seem like in the last few years with new DI tech and turbo tech, seems like all makes have their issues.


What were the issues that caused it to be completely undriveable? I've seen it happen once or possibly twice but I've never seen anyone, not even on Vortex where everyone complains about everything, be literally stranded 5 times in one year. Why didn't you lemon the car? 5 times in a year should meet any states' lemon requirements.


----------



## tbomb (Nov 28, 2007)

Every time had a bad coil. First time also had water pump fail. 2nd time they did fuel pump and manifold. 2 more coils (one of which i drove up in limp mode). Eventually replacing a warped head at 32k. Since that repair it has ran pretty well, at 45k now. But i did have to replace a faulty pcv and dv. i wasnt original owner. And lemon law only good for 24 months and must be same thing fail 3 times. QualitySound, you helped me a ton with my gti (whether u know it or not), but you have to admit how ridiculous it is to have these issues. the coil pack thing alone is unacceptable. Add the fuel pump and manifold. its not like these thing fail at high miles. A lot of cases are under 10k. flip side is i love the car. Its unbelievably pratical and fun. Just sucks i went thru all that.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Oh I agree, yours has been an absolute POS and if I didn't know better I'd swear if VWs as well. All I can say is don't let that one car ruin it for you. It really is an anomaly. Maybe I have better luck because I know how German cars are about maintenance and I always buy used. 
All cars with coil packs have coils that go bad. Even Dodge. 
I'm glad I've been able to help you out. VWs can be tricky to work on or deal with and I try to pass on the random stuff I've picked up about them if I can. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbomb (Nov 28, 2007)

I have a feeling the head had been warped for a while and contributed to all the other issues. It wasnt until I put VW to the fire that "oh you have a warped head".


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Sounds like the original WP failed, the PO drove it for a while and warped or cracked the head. That will cause all kinds of problems. 
Newer VWs have switched to metal impellers so that should be a non-issue now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

the big stupid thing is that vw has been doing the plastic impellor thing since the MK4 and they KNEW that they failed, yet they still used the damn plastic ones.

things like this are very stupid to me. 

lastly, why the hell do car companies design such piss poor speaker locations? it isnt hard to implement a situation where space and access are not a pain in the ass when the parts are being designed from scratch. the door spekaers in the mk6 are terrible. from the window regulator being mounted directly behind the speaker motor, and the rake of the door panel on the front side - i just cant figure it out. it would be SO easy to put optimal speaker locations in a scratch designed vehicles these days.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Req, it's German Engineered. I think when you are doing 120 plus down the Autobahn, stereo is the least of your worries.. 

Only time(s) I had a car strand me on the side of the road was for Ignition Module (ex wife put in 87 or 89 octane), the other other was broken timing belt (again ex-wife f'ed that up), and the last time it was a used Wagon I bought that the PO did a shading maintenance on the oil pick up tube and cut it to clean it out, big STOP on I-75 coming up from Orlando.. 

So what it comes down to is Maintenance. poor maintenance and you get a lemon after a while..


----------



## JSM-FA5 (Nov 18, 2012)

AccordUno said:


> Req, it's German Engineered. I think when you are doing 120 plus down the Autobahn, stereo is the least of your worries..
> 
> Only time(s) I had a car strand me on the side of the road was for Ignition Module (ex wife put in 87 or 89 octane), the other other was broken timing belt (again ex-wife f'ed that up), and the last time it was a used Wagon I bought that the PO did a shading maintenance on the oil pick up tube and cut it to clean it out, big STOP on I-75 coming up from Orlando..
> 
> So what it comes down to is Maintenance. poor maintenance and you get a lemon after a while..


Are those issues related to why she's an ex wife?:laugh:


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

JSM-FA5 said:


> Are those issues related to why she's an ex wife?:laugh:


My mom put Diesel in our '77 Oldsmobile when I was a kid. Women shouldn't be allowed to drive... My dad had to syphon it all out on the side of the road and put some gasoline in it.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I may have let my emotions get the best of me on this one. Why? Because after two weeks of looking, I can't find a car to trade for that is worth taking a 28% depreciation hit on the GTI. It just doesn't make financial sense.

OTOH, I am still done with VW after I get my money's worth out of this car!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

What? No Audi A3 2.0T Quattro? Essentially a dressed up, 2015 AWD GTI sedan. 

Seriously, after ticking all of the option check boxes on a Jetta GLI for the wife, it looked like the Audi ends up being the better deal. 

Looking forward to the build log not though. Since you'll be keeping the car for a while.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

The Jetta is a little bigger than the Audi, IIRC. The Audi is nice, I almost bought one, but the CD/DVD player in the glove box is kind of annoying.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

quality_sound said:


> The Jetta is a little bigger than the Audi, IIRC. The Audi is nice, I almost bought one, but the CD/DVD player in the glove box is kind of annoying.


Since this thread is already completely derailed, and Chris is the one who started it, I'll respond. 

I just did some rough comparison through sites like Edmunds. An optioned up GLI or GTI are within a few hundred bucks and an A3 2.0T Quattro is less than $3k more. All of them in the $31k - $34k range. We'll likely be looking to pick up one of these guys used with low mileage in a year or two. Seems it isn't too tough to save an easy $5k-$10k that way. (We'll have to wait and see with the A3 being brand new.) 

What is nice about the GLI is that it has some upgrades that weren't previoulsy available on the lower end Jettas, like the multi-link rear suspension and the nicer (Euro-Spec) interior. Of course, the GTI and A3 take it a step further with even nicer interior (actual leather vs leatherette) and they both use the newer MQB platform. 

The GTI and A3 also seem to be using a different 2.0T than the GLI, or at the very least a different tune. You VW guys probably know a lot better than I do. In terms of size, the A3 does give up some headroom and shoulder room to both VWs and is about an inch shorter in overall height. (I could live with that as I am just under 5'-9" and under 170 lbs.) The GLI also has the most rear leg room, 50% more trunk volume and is almost 8" longer than the A3. Interestingly, the Audi is almost 200 lbs heavier. 

I think there are tradeoffs with any of the three cars. I'm sure that, for us, it will come down to what is available for a great price at the time with low miles and within a reasonable distance.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

rton20s said:


> Since this thread is already completely derailed, and Chris is the one who started it, I'll respond.


I resemble that remark. I love derailed threads, especially my own! :laugh:


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

rton20s said:


> Since this thread is already completely derailed, and Chris is the one who started it, I'll respond.
> 
> I just did some rough comparison through sites like Edmunds. An optioned up GLI or GTI are within a few hundred bucks and an A3 2.0T Quattro is less than $3k more. All of them in the $31k - $34k range. We'll likely be looking to pick up one of these guys used with low mileage in a year or two. Seems it isn't too tough to save an easy $5k-$10k that way. (We'll have to wait and see with the A3 being brand new.)
> 
> ...


The "new" Jetta is still a PQ35 so it still has the old 2.0T. Very different car from the MkVII and I wouldn't buy one until the proper MkVII Jetta debuts. 

The A3 is a LOT smaller and so is the trunk. Especially if you get Quattro. 



ChrisB said:


> I resemble that remark. I love derailed threads, especially my own! :laugh:


I'm just glad you're not mad about it. lol


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

BTW, no that's not the reason why she's my Ex.

GTI, GLI, or A3, hmm 34K - CC Sport, trunk for days, comfortable, sporty (if you get the 6 spd manual, if you get the autotragic, sport mode always).. Even crazier, I'd go for the Passat TDI

If I didn't have knee issues, I'd do a manual transmission, but having great knees by Uncle Sam, the pain from driving does not make it worth while..


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

quality_sound said:


> The "new" Jetta is still a PQ35 so it still has the old 2.0T. Very different car from the MkVII and I wouldn't buy one until the proper MkVII Jetta debuts.
> 
> The A3 is a LOT smaller and so is the trunk. Especially if you get Quattro.


I knew the Jetta was still on the old platform; I wasn't certain about the 2.0T engine. Good to know. I also wasn't aware that the Quattro cost you trunk volume. The extra 2.3 cf would be nice, and we certainly have no _need_ for AWD here in the desert of the central valley. 



AccordUno said:


> BTW, no that's not the reason why she's my Ex.
> 
> GTI, GLI, or A3, hmm 34K - CC Sport, trunk for days, comfortable, sporty (if you get the 6 spd manual, if you get the autotragic, sport mode always).. Even crazier, I'd go for the Passat TDI
> 
> If I didn't have knee issues, I'd do a manual transmission, but having great knees by Uncle Sam, the pain from driving does not make it worth while..


We took a look at the CC a while back as well. It could be worth looking at when the time comes. If we went with a CC, it would most likely be an R-Line model. The Passat just doesn't excite me.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

rton20s said:


> We took a look at the CC a while back as well. It could be worth looking at when the time comes. If we went with a CC, it would most likely be an R-Line model. The Passat just doesn't excite me.


The thing with the R-Line, some of it BS for what you are paying for.. Well, the one I saw (R Line Badge, etc).. I think the deal with the Passat, is I'm just looking for me room (more room = spread out in the car).. Hence the reason I drive a B5.5 wagon.. 

I read somewhere where the 1.8T was going to be an option..


----------



## sdotjee (Sep 9, 2012)

quality_sound said:


> if I didn't know better I'd swear if VWs as well. All I can say is don't let that one car ruin it for you. It really is an anomaly. Maybe I have better luck because I know how German cars are about maintenance and I always buy used.
> All cars with coil packs have coils that go bad. Even Dodge.
> I'm glad I've been able to help you out. VWs can be tricky to work on or deal with
> 
> ...



^^^^ exactly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

AccordUno said:


> The thing with the R-Line, some of it BS for what you are paying for.. Well, the one I saw (R Line Badge, etc).. I think the deal with the Passat, is I'm just looking for me room (more room = spread out in the car).. Hence the reason I drive a B5.5 wagon..
> 
> 
> 
> I read somewhere where the 1.8T was going to be an option..



ALL the R-Lines are cosmetic upgrades. Only the actual R cars get performance upgrades. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

And so the install begins:

First I cut the holes:


Next the test fit:


Now I will wait 24 hours for the epoxy to cure:




EDIT: Almost ready to fill


test fit:


----------



## Derekj (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice! Keep the updates coming.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

The subwoofer enclosure is in:


So is the sub:


----------



## jdsoldger (Feb 14, 2012)

ChrisB said:


> Of course I know what I want. I want cheap, reliable, and fun. Unfortunately my prior experience dictates that you can only have TWO of those.
> 
> As for interior, I really don't care! Sure, the 2013 VW has a nice interior. It does me a lot of good with a full retard mode service department.





HertzGuy said:


> I love how this CAR AUDIO forum just got turned into a CAR RANTING forum!
> 
> But since everybody else has chimed in, I will too!!
> 
> ...


Cheap, reliable, and fun! You missed one thing though, practical. Toss practicality out and you get the Miata. Which is cheap, dead nuts reliable and a hoot to drive. And the 6 speed autos in the third gen (06-14) are fantastic. Mine is a 1990 and at 25 years old has been just as reliable over the last two years as my 2011 Honda Fit. The issue with the Miata though is it is a very tiny 2 seater, so not practical.

I wish you the best of luck with your VW. I love the way they drive, but all my friends and family who have owned any VW or Audi newer than 2000 have had nothing but problems.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

While the car has been a temperamental POS, I finally decided to finish the sound system.

Here is a pic of the Driver's Side Tweeter Sail:


Man do I ever love junkyard parts. 

Here is the Genesis Profile 16 woofer on the passenger's side:


This is where I had to put the amp:


The BitOne is hidden under the cargo floor, but retaining the spare and placing the amp under there proved to be too much. Plus, I was worried about the amp potentially overheating without adequate airflow. I did remove the baby seat hook and raise the amp since the photo was taken, but I haven't updated my photos yet.

Thus far, I'm liking the setup, with one exception. That MMATS HIFI-6150D is a powerful MOFO, and well, the power compression was evident in the midbass drivers. I've since retuned them to get even less power and tomorrow I will crank it up while on the road to see if my power compression effect is less evident.

As for my temperamental problems, I get random EPC errors and ABS errors causing me to lose power steering at startup and ABS. The problem corrects itself within 30 seconds of driving but it pisses me off till no ends when I have to back out of my garage with no power steering in the morning. By the way, the dealership can't replicate my problem and they told me there is nothing wrong with my car. Gotta love it... Er... Love to hate it!

ETA a photo of the temperamental issue:


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Have you taken a video or scanned the module yourself? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> Have you taken a video or scanned the module yourself?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I spoke to a couple of VW certified techs on this issue. It's a communication glitch between the various sensors. The MK7 GTI has it even worse!

But these are the faults:

Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BL HW: 1K0 907 379 BL
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0152 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: 114B600C492580FC881206E6921C0141B70800
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 7DDF1280E40441D636-8028

3 Faults Found:
01309 - Power Steering Control Module (J500) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 76
Mileage: 41541 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Count: 16384
Count: 12
Count: 12800
Count: 8213
Count: 44800
Count: 0
Count: 0
Count: 10752

00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 76
Mileage: 41541 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Count: 16386
Count: 12
Count: 12800
Count: 166
Count: 45056
Count: 0
Count: 0
Count: 10752

01325 - Control Module for Tire Pressure Monitoring (J502) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 76
Mileage: 41541 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Count: 16386
Count: 12
Count: 12800
Count: 16390
Count: 51712
Count: 0
Count: 0
Count: 9472


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 P
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 3305 
Revision: 00H22000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3753C0A846B8AB86AC-8062

1 Fault Found:
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
014 - Defective - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101110
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 116
Mileage: 41541 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.10.17
Time: 20:32:50

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 14.25 V
DU
Temperature: 27.0°C
RPM: 1498 /min
Speed: 50.0 km/h
Speed: 50.0 km/h
Count: 3


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

That sounds like there is a harness that's being pinched. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

